# Cleaning Portafilter



## Blinkinhek (Apr 22, 2009)

Could I check with you what the recommended method is for cleaning the portafilter?

Is it safe to stick it in the dishwasher?

TIA


----------



## Blinkinhek (Apr 22, 2009)

I simply ask because after several uses coffee liquid sets like a varnish which is not cleaned with ordinary detergent. I do get everyone to empty and rinse after each use ... which has helped, but over time the filter gradually accumulates blocked holes

tia


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Generally a thorough scrub and a soak in Cafiza or other head cleaner is recommended.

I have found that using an airbrush (or can of compressed air) also helps to clear the blockages.


----------

